# Converting a normal filter into a sponge filter?



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

I have a tetra filter for a ten gallon tank that i currently have in my empty 20 gallon...

It's the kind where it sucks water in through the bottom and pushes it through the filter cartridge and it flows out the top.

I'm curious as to how it works, and if i could take it apart and make a kind of sponge filter out of it(instead of having to buy an air pump).

Has anyone tried this(or taken apart a filter)? Any tips or ideas? I want to make it a sponge filter so i can use it in my ten gallon spawning tank next time i breed.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

A sponge filter is just an air pump, air stone, and airline tubing (and a sponge of course). There is no way you could convert a regular HOB filter for this task. The HOB requires water to flow over the pump to remain cool, a sponge filter uses the air to feed the bacteria in the sponge. There is just no way you can get a HOB to pump air. I have taken apart both types of machines enough to know that one could not work like the other (HOB like an air pump or reverse). It is a neat idea, but they are very different mechanically.

The closest machine that can do both would be a power head. It can be rigged to pump air and water, but is not ideal for a fry tank. Too powerful. 

http://www.petco.com/product/13585/...?CoreCat=LN_FishSupplies_WaterPumpsPowerHeads


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

if it was in the water then it would have water over it.o.o

I don't own an air pump and don't plan to buy one,i just wanted to see if there was a way to kinda filter my fry tank. xD I've done fine without one up till now so i guess i'll just keep up the filterless fry tank setup i'm used to.

thanks


----------



## tlyons01 (Jul 5, 2011)

If you decide to try to make your own, here at my walmart I was able to find and air pump rated for 2-15 gallon tanks, for less than 7.00. Add in the airline tubing, and a prefilter sponge for a fluval that you can drop in an airstone and I think that about covers it. I am using just that, with the exception of the tiny air pump that came with a one gallon unit and airline hose suction cup since its not weighted. Since I can see that my betta's fins lay across the sponge, I can tell its sucking in at the bottom.


----------

